# Anybody have any experience with the Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 Plus



## Rickkins (May 22, 2021)

Recently put in the Logitech Z-906 as my mighty Z-5500's finally gave up the ghost. Currently have the X-FI Titanium Fatality in the computer. But of course bought new, that puppy is getting long in the tooth.

Any thoughts...??
Thanks.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 22, 2021)

To clarify, so you are searching for a soundcard to connect the z906 to your PC? And is checking the Sound BlasterX AE-5 Plus for that purpose?


----------



## Rickkins (May 22, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> To clarify, so you are searching for a soundcard to connect the z906 to your PC? And is checking the Sound BlasterX AE-5 Plus for that purpose?


Yes, exactly right. Thinking of replacing my X-FI Titanium with the AE-5 Plus.


----------



## mx62 (May 22, 2021)

why wont you use the digital/optical output from you motherboard?


----------



## Rickkins (May 22, 2021)

mx62 said:


> why wont you use the digital/optical output from you motherboard?


In all fairness, that wasn't the question.


----------



## GerKNG (May 22, 2021)

i'd highly recommend to pick an external USB Version over an internal one.
you choke your GPU, it's not portable and it costs the same.

i have the X G6 after i had the AE-5 Plus. (that one increased my GPU temps by at least 10%)


----------



## CityCultivator (May 22, 2021)

To me the Sound BlasterX AE-5 Plus appear to be overkill for that feature, especially if you go with the digital connectivity. For analog, I still do not recommend it; PC internal noise is too often higher than outside.

To connect the z906 you require either a 5.1 analog soundcard, or a soundcard with Dolby Digital Live/ DTS Connect.

Analog sends signals over 3 3.5mm trs cables from soundcard to the z906.
Advantages:

very low latency
most compatibility in games.
Disadvantages:

more susceptible to noise
more cable management.
Optical sends encoded 5.1 signals over a single cable.
Advantages:

no noise impact; Final DAC is in the z906.
single thin wire.
Disadvantages:

slightly higher latency, about 50ms usually; might be unnoticeable depending on games.
Some games refuse to send any 5.1 signal to a spdif out, even if there is 5.1 support via spdif.
Most creative cards do support atleast 5.1 out via both analog and spdif.
Creative's cheapest card with DDL/DTSi:
Internal: Sound Blaster Z
External: Sound Blaster X3 (Only DDL)

If you do really require analog 5.1, I recommend you get the x3, as it is external, and will be less impacted by PC internal noise, or get the most expensive internal card they make, so as to be impacted at a minimum by internal noise.


----------



## X71200 (May 22, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> get the most expensive internal card they make, so as to be impacted at a minimum by internal noise.



Don't listen to this clueless person, what a waste of money suggestion.

Get an external DAC / sound card.


----------



## mx62 (May 22, 2021)

Rickkins said:


> In all fairness, that wasn't the question.


i know 
but a sound card will only ad nothing and he will be better served with a digital connection 
and if sound quality its in mind nothing above
buy a dac, dedicated amp and stereo speakers
if gaming its in mind, digital all the way


----------



## Rickkins (May 22, 2021)

Really, not much interested in an external device. No room on desktop, and I just prefer internal. Also, I'm not a gamer. I use the set for movies and for music.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 23, 2021)

To OP, see if you are OK with optical, if so get the Sound Blaster Z.




X71200 said:


> Don't listen to this clueless person, what a waste of money suggestion.
> 
> Get an external DAC / sound card.


This clueless person, I, do posses the sound blaster x3, an external 7.1 sound card.
Quote properly next time.

Relevant parts in the quote.


CityCultivator said:


> To me the Sound BlasterX AE-5 Plus appear to be overkill for that feature, especially if you go with the digital connectivity. *For analog, I still do not recommend it; PC internal noise is too often higher than outside.
> 
> If you do really require analog 5.1, I recommend you get the x3, as it is external, and will be less impacted by PC internal noise*, or get the most expensive internal card they make, so as to be impacted at a minimum by internal noise.


----------



## Rickkins (May 23, 2021)

I've never actually used the dac cable, gonna give it a try.


----------



## mx62 (May 23, 2021)

Rickkins said:


> I've never actually used the dac cable, gonna give it a try.


lol


----------

